# Peavey 6505+ vs. 6534+?



## MikeMonacoBrah (Nov 22, 2010)

I've been looking at three different heads over the past few weeks. An ENGL Powerball ll, Peavey 6505+, and Peavey 6534+. The sound I'm looking for is djenty, but with a good clean sound, and good high gain metal sound in general (my band plays a kind of mix of post metal, djent, and a bit of classic death metal and melodic death metal). I also plan on running a noise suprresor -> Tube Screamer -> another noise supressor if that has anything to do with the decision I should make. I'll also most likely be using an Orange cab.

What I'm basically asking is, what are the big differences between the Peavey 6505+ and 6534+? And which would you think is better for the style I'm looking to play?


----------



## groph (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't think they're all that different sounding. Check out the 13 High Gain Amp shootout thread if you haven't already, there's a good clip of the 6534 in there, on top of an Orange cab I'm pretty sure. It sounds fucking awesome. The 6534's cleans might be a tiny bit better than the 6505. The Powerball II is in there too, and they use a TS9 with the amps.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...high-gain-amp-shootout-by-premier-guitar.html


----------



## Philligan (Nov 22, 2010)

The 6534+ is gonna be a little warmer, a little more mid-oriented, and potentially a little tighter. They say the cleans are cleaner. The 34 cleans I've heard are better than the average 05 cleans, but I've also heard the occasional good 05 clean, so the 34 could have potential for great cleans.

That being said, don't bet on it. Powerball wins for cleans, hands down.


----------



## adadglgmut (Nov 23, 2010)

I got to try the 6505+ and the 6534+ side by side a little while ago. While the 34 did have a nicer clean sound, it still didn't sound great. The thing that bummed me out most was that it just didn't have that same mean low-mid sound of the 6505+.


----------



## budda (Nov 23, 2010)

I prefer the 6534+ - I'm an EL34/KT77 kind of guy.

Oh yeah, and you can probably put KT77's in the 34+


----------



## meisterjager (Nov 23, 2010)

Mesa rectifier? I'm sure they do djent tone at least as well as 6505's and Powerballs and have nice clean channels.


----------



## budda (Nov 23, 2010)

If you can, rent both amps and bring them to practices for a month. One will win you over.


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 23, 2010)

meisterjager said:


> Mesa rectifier? I'm sure they do djent tone at least as well as 6505's and Powerballs and have nice clean channels.


 
I would agree with the Recto....then put in some EL34's.


----------



## Rook (Nov 23, 2010)

Recto then buy a TC Electronic Booster or TS808...

To the OP, I prefer the 6505, the 34s just don't suit it I don't think. If I wanted a 34, i.e. british sounding 6505 I'd buy a JMP and mod it Lee Jackson style.


----------

